# Get out and VOTE!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whether you party like this: 









Or you party like this:








or even if you party like this:








your not invited to the party until you do this:








Get out and VOTE!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you didn't see my "I voted early" sticker on my FJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 06 Nov 2012 08:13 AM 
I guess you didn't see my "I voted early" sticker on my FJ


Nope, I must a missed that... I guess I'm one of those old fashioned guys, I like walking to my polling place and interacting with my neighbors on election day, makes it more an event


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I like to thank the Volunteers at the Poling Place too. 
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are going this morning. Just need to walk down to the local elementary school, two blocks away.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The wife and I voted today


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We go all out in Illinois. We support the handicapped, the Spanish speaking population, and even...






The inverted!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kim and I voted. Neither of us liked the new machines.... or most of the choices


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

WE tried the mail in approach this year... 

I could learn to like it also! No machines!!! 
.....choices, well as usual,... 
...& ( I had to fire someone too ".... not an easy task'' ) 

Dirk


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Standing proof that Mrs. Rocky and I voted today. 










That's all I'm going to say









Rocky


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rocky, Your just... 'Peachy'!! 

Thanks for helping!! BTW! 

..... Being on track - any track - would be a BIG Game change!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Two hours drive to get from work to the polling place, 10 minutes in line, 5 minutes voting, 10 minutes in line and then HOME for pizza and a single beer. No more political ads! Yes, Yes, Yes!  
LAO


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A reminder to keep comments non-partisan. Politics are usually verboten on this forum, but for election day, reminders of the importance of getting out and voting are apropos. We DO NOT want to know who you voted for or why. That's what Facebook is for. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 06 Nov 2012 04:37 PM 
...No more political ads! Yes, Yes, Yes!  
LAO 
Nope, at least not until the 2014 campaign stuff starts ... in January.

Meanwhile brace yourself for waves of "Buy our crap!"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I got in and out in about 15 minutes. The big downer was that as I was standing in line a women came up behind me and I commented about the short line. It usually extends well up the hall well beyond the multipurpose room where we were voting. I got a 3 minute diatribe about the parking and why it did not matter who we voted for, "they would just do what they want to anyway". Next time I'll keep my mouth shut. Chuck


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I voted. Or the cats did...they've been demolishing the 'I voted' stickers I brought home - one was running around with the sticker stuck in his fur and a perfectly innocent expression.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

No good deed, or should I say comment, goes unpunished Chuck.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, you nailed it. You, never know when an innocent comment goes to HEdouble toothpicks. That is probably why I am usually a quiet person. Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Party time is over, time to get back to work on the layout


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

No, now is the time to start gathering building material supplies...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That_ was _ mentioned on the other site. Lots of signs to be recycled ;-)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 06 Nov 2012 08:43 PM 
Dan, you nailed it. You, never know when an innocent comment goes to HEdouble toothpicks. That is probably why I am usually a quiet person. Chuck 




True, but when you're quiet, people tend to be suspicious of you. You can't win.


----------

